# F70 Yamaha repower



## Marshdweller (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm repowering my Beavertail Osprey with an F70 and I'm wondering what prop to run. Does anyone have an F70 on an Osprey or a HB Waterman that could suggest a prop.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably not too many people running a 70 since its only rated for up to 60hp.


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Depends on where you fish. A lot of guys who run the HB Professional w. F70 like the SCD3 16p.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mine is being rigged right now. But based on BT's recommendation for the Mosquito, I ordered a PowerTech SCD3R15P stainless.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I wonder if the new white will hold up as well as the standard yamaha gray 🤔 i know my Evilrude was terrible to keep carbon off of after a few years after it lost gloss on foot ...
Available on the 70 hp now ...Australia sales hopefully we can get it also in white, will make a lot of people happy👍
new pearlescent white colour F50 ,F70 and F90 in white now 👍

But i bet the traditional gray color will still be best long term you can see some white motors stilll have the gray foot and for a reason 👍


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

White looks so good new, but is a pain to keep clean. Engines love grease, and grease ain't white. Neither is exhaust.


----------

